# Walked out after 4 years



## ThreeCreeks (Jul 1, 2022)

This is a little late as I haven’t been active on the forums for two years but yesterday marked six months since I quit mid-shift.

I loved my store for the first 3.5 years that I was there. I was going to make it my career. I started off on inbound and became the backroom TL less than a year later. Target eliminated that position six months after I was promoted and I transitioned over to the Fulfillment TL position.

Last summer we had a new SD start and she was the demise of the store, literally. The worst person I’ve ever met in my life. She down talked everyone and was flat out rude no matter how well you did.

I never missed a day of work during my four years there. I was late once. I stayed late when I needed and often worked 50-60 hours a week. Rarely took my last break. Never hit meal compliance.

Last December my sister, who was home visiting from college, locked herself out of our condo and came to the store to ask for my keys. She was well known in the store. So much so they use to let her do homework in the breakroom while I was working, which stopped with the hire of our new SD. Shortly after getting called to the service desk to give her my keys, I was called to the SD office and written up for it because “you can’t have visitors at work.“ That was it for me. I cleaned off my TL desk, cleaned out my locker and walked out. “You’re not rehirable if you quit” she said as I walked out to which I responded with “I don’t care.” I came back the following day to turn in my TL keys to AP and to apologize to my team in person. I loved my team like family.

I’ve never walked out of a job before. Always have put in my two weeks. I couldn’t do it any longer though mentally. I got home that day and it was a huge relief knowing I didn’t have to go back to that place.

Since then the following have quit: Inbound TL, GM ETL, Service & Engagement TL, GM TL 1, GM TL 2, GM TL 3, VM, Receiver (who’d been there for eight years). Not surprisingly the SD quit (or was forced to quit) a few months after I quit. I’ve talked to a few people there and it’s getting back to normal but the damage has been done.

I’ll miss you Target. Thanks for a wonderful 3.5 years of my life and some of the best friends I’ll ever have.


----------



## He77CAT (Jul 1, 2022)

Wish you much happiness in your next chapters.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 1, 2022)

Congrats! I am sad spot did this to you.


----------



## TheClopen (Jul 9, 2022)

"Can't have visitors at work" I call BS.
My SD has seen me with visitors at work and fully respected that. 
We were even having a meeting once at the front of the store and someone that knew me came up to talk and the SD stepped to the side and said we can continue this conversation after and let me say hello to the person.
Had zero issues with it, which is how it should be. There's no problem with saying hello to someone for a few mins that's visiting your store as a guest. I don't blame ya man.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 12, 2022)

What an asshole. Good luck on the future.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Jul 22, 2022)

TheClopen said:


> "Can't have visitors at work" I call BS.
> My SD has seen me with visitors at work and fully respected that.
> We were even having a meeting once at the front of the store and someone that knew me came up to talk and the SD stepped to the side and said we can continue this conversation after and let me say hello to the person.
> Had zero issues with it, which is how it should be. There's no problem with saying hello to someone for a few mins that's visiting your store as a guest. I don't blame ya man.



Right? Our SDs husband use to come to work to bring her lunch once or twice a week. How is this any different than my sister stopping by to grab my keys? Furthermore, several employees had their kids/significant other visiting occasionally during shifts. I’m convinced they were trying their hardest to get long term employees out. If so it definitely worked.


----------

